# Pool zum Naturpool umbauen



## rumfen81 (21. Aug. 2012)

Guten Tag,

haben z.Z. ein Schwimmingpool mit der 5 Meter groß im durchmesser (Rundpool) und 1,20 tief.

Da das System zur Zeit über einen Sandfilteranlage mehr oder weniger läuft, leider zieht sich die Pumpe öfter Luft und pumpt nicht richtig. Leider ist der Pool und die Poolanlage komplett gemauert. Also komm ich schlecht an die verlegten Rohre dran.

Meine überlegeung ist das ganze als Naturpool umzustellen. Die frage wie schwer ist so ein vorhaben?

Hatte mir gedacht das ich ein 2 Becken, wo zur Zeit der Sandfilter im Haus ist dort das Becken zu machen oder ist das eine schlechte Idee?

Wollte die Filterung der Anlage mit Steinen, im 2.Becken machen. 

Hat ein anderer eventuel eine andere oder ehr bessere Idee?

Bilder werden nachgereicht.

Dachte an so was:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/3-fach-SET-T...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item2a203817b8
MFG Stefan


----------



## archie01 (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Hallo
"Tolles" Set nur bei der empfohlenen Teichgröße solltest du ein 0 wegstreichen , ich denke du verstehst , was ich meine 

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Klausile (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Hallo Stefan,

gib mal mehr Infos - hat der Pool einen Bodenablauf? Das würde schon viel vereinfachen.
Bilder wären auch nicht schlecht.
Ist das 2. Becken - wo der Filter hin soll auf dem gleichen Niveau wie der Pool? 
Ein Problem wird sein, das für Pools oft nur relativ dünne Rohre verwendet werden - was bei einer Sandfilteranlage mit entsprechendem Druck OK ist - wenn man aber einen Teich mit einem stromsparenden Schwerkraftsystem betreiben will, braucht man größer Dimensionen bei den Rohren.
Also brauchen wir mehr Input für Tips.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Sponsor (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Achtung das beschriebene Set ist nicht für den Badebetrieb zugelassen.

Da wäre ich vorsichtiger!

Grundsätzlich kann man so etwas umbauen, es gibt auch Anbieter, die bieten Rundpools als Naturpool an.

Schau mal http://www.ebay.de/itm/Schwimmteich..._Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich&hash=item3f1aa00b83

Die müßten weiterhelfen können.


----------



## Nori (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Nur weil man einem Swimmingpool ne andere Filteranlage verpasst wird aus ihm kein "Naturpool" oder Schwimmteich.
Da musst du an die Substanz gehen und dafür ist die Bestehende zu klein.
Was du machen kannst - aus dem Pool einen Teich zu gestalten - die Form mittels Sand in dem bestehenden Becken modellieren und ne Folie verlegen - da wäre auch ein nachträglicher Bodenablauf machbar.
Mit "Nur-Schwamm-Filtern" aus dem obigen Set wirst du auch nicht froh - die fehlende Vorabscheidung sorgt für ständiges Filterreinigen (bei der Verwendung als Teichfilter).

Gruß Nori


----------



## Sponsor (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

An die Substanz nicht, wenn ein zusätzlicher Biofilter eingerichtet ist, kann auch als separates Becken sein, dann ist das kein Problem und warum Bodenablauf der ist nun wirklich vollkommen überflüssig.


----------



## Nori (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Ich empfahl den BA in Verbindung mit einem Umbau zu einem Teich.

Aber weil wir schon beim BA sind.
Wie soll denn das Wasser in den Filterteich gelangen - mit einer 12V Pumpe? 
Oder soll ne stromfressende selbstansaugende Pumpe im Filterteich aufgestellt werden?

In einem so kleinen Becken wird wohl auch die Zielsaugtechnik von NG schwierig zu verwirklichen sein - man will ja nicht ständig auf die Rohre am Boden latschen....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Sponsor (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Die Sandfilteranlage zieht doch jetzt auch das Wasser an, oder nicht?, diese Anschlüße nutzen, das Wasser durch den Filterkörper drücken und mittels Wasserfall oder irgendeiner Überlauflösung retour. 

Wassertransportkosten 50 Watt Pumpe reicht!

Weniger ist meist mehr. Den alten Skimmer, wird mit Sicherheit beim Rundbecken verbaut sein, kann doch schon als Ansaugeinheit genutzt werden und wenn man möchte kann über die vorhandenen Einströmmdüsen der Wasserkreislauf mit Solarheizung ergänzt werden. 

Dann ist es ein vollkommen nutzbarer Naturpool.


----------



## Nori (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Das Problem ist doch die 50 Watt Pumpe - in den Pool darf sie nicht gestellt werden. 
Und in den Filterteich kann man sie nicht stellen, da die sie zwar das Wasser in den Pool drückt, aber der Rücklauf vom Pool in den Filterteil mit so einer 1,5" oder 2" Leitung zu gering ist.
Die Pumpe der Sandfilteranlage ist bestimmt alles andere als eine 50 Watt Teichpumpe - deshalb meinte ich die "stromfressene selbstansaugende Pumpe"!.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Sponsor (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Ja, schon klar, aber die 50Watt Pumpe zieht das Wasser über den Skimmer, und drückt dieses dann durch den Kieskörper oder Biofilter, der Widerstand eines Sandfilters ist doch viel höher als der eines Biofilters, daher benötigt man die stromfressende Pumpe auch nicht mehr. 

Für die Wasserzuführung zur Pumpe und die Druckleitung zum Biofilter reichen 11/2" Leitungen allemal. 2" wäre noch besser.


----------



## rumfen81 (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Hallo,
der Pool hat ein Skimmer und ein Bodenablauf. Zum Wasser einlass hat er eine Düse.

Hier die Bilder vom Pool:


In dem Hütte befindet sich zur Zeit die ganze Technik.

MFG und besten dank


----------



## JohannesRacher (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Hallo,
ich würde wie man Vorredner auch ein 2" Rohr empfehlen. Ich habe selbst einen solchen Naturpool und habe bei mir folgende Rohre verbaut:

http://www.poolpowershop.de/Schwimmbad/Fittinge-Rohr-Zubehoer/Rohr-Zubehoer/Flex-Rohr-PVC-d-63-mm-p-lfdm-d-63-mm.html

Bisher hatte ich keinerlei Probleme. Ich habe mich damals auch erkundigt und einiges ausprobiert. Der Vorteil bei diesen Rohren ist, dass sie für die Verlegung ohne Sandbett ins Erdreich hervorragend geeignet sind und mit Tangit Kleber geklebt oder mit Flex Fit Verbindungen verarbeitet werden können.

Hält alles schön dicht und läuft jetzt seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme 
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## rumfen81 (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Das ist super die sind bereits verbaut. Leider ziehen diese irgendwo Luft.:evil

MFG


----------



## JohannesRacher (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Dann hast Du aber auf jeden Fall schon mal eine gute Grundlage. Daruaf kann man ja aufbauen und vor allem sparst Du Dir das komplette Neuverlegen der Rohre, das ist ja nicht zu unterschätzen an Arbeitsaufwand...


----------



## Nori (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Der Fehler dürfte sich nur an einer Muffe oder Klebestelle befinden - das könnte  im günstigsten Fall nicht im direkten Bereich des Pools sein.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Sponsor (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Das Problem wird sein, alle Klebestellen zu kontrollieren. Oder der Wasserstand ist zu niedrig, oder die jetzige Pumpenleistung zu hoch, dann kann im Skimmer ein Strudel entstehen. 

Aber grundsätzlich wenn die Anschöüße alle dicht oder wieder dicht sind, muß die alte Sandfilteranlage nur gegen einen Biofilter getauscht werden, das wars.


----------



## rumfen81 (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Na das hoffe ich ja.

Was brauche ich denn um einen alles um ein Naturpool zu realisieren? Warum geht das Set nicht was ich dort eingestellt habe?

Was für ein Biofilter brauche ich denn für ca. 25 m³ Wasser?

Kann der die Pumpe auch über der Wasserfläche positioniert werden?

Was muss ich denn noch so beachten damit eis ein Naturpool werden kann(Zusätze oder ähnliches)?


----------



## Nori (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Wie willst du die Pumpe betreiben - das Wasser soll durch den Skimmer und den Bodenablauf in Schwerkraft durch diese 50 oder 63mm Leitung zur Pumpe laufen.
Soll die Leitung direkt angeschlossen werden (d.h. du brauchst dann eine Pumpe zur Trockenaufstellung) oder soll das Wasser in eine Pumpenkammer laufen, in der die Pumpe liegt (also Ansaugung über den Pumpenkorb)?
Der UVC aus dem Set ist für eine "Poolanwendung" zu schwach - da gibts für um die 100 € kräftigere Geräte auch aus Edelstahl mit 55 oder 75 Watt.
Der Filter wäre zwar für eine Teichanwendung nicht das "Gelbe vom Ei", aber als quasi mechanischer Filter für einen Pool würde er funktionieren - da ist ja weniger die Biologie als mehr die mechanische Reinigung gefragt. Es gibt den Filter auch noch ne Nummer größer, mit noch mehr Schwämmen.
Ich nehm an du willst dann keinerlei "chemische Kampfstoffe" mehr verwenden - Stichwort Chlor???

Das Wasser in einem Schwimmteich ist halt mal kein Poolwasser - ich weiss nicht wie das dann optisch rüberkommt - nicht umsonst werden diese energieintensiven Sandanlagen dafür verwendet.


Gruß Nori


----------



## rumfen81 (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Pumpe: Da die Pumpe ja etwas höher liegt würde das mit der Schwerkraft wohl nicht so ganz funktionieren.

Hatte eigentlich gedacht das ich die Pumpe in trocken aufstelle. 

Könnte ja auch eine 2 Pumpe anschließen die erst das Wasser in den Pumpenkorb bringt ohne das sie das ansaugt?

Dann das Probleman meinen Fall ist ja das eine Pumpe mit Sangfilter eine Selbsansugende Pumpe ist, mit viel Leistung.

Ja genau ich wollte von der ganzen chemische Kampfstoffe abstand nehmen, wenn das überhaubt möglich ist. Somal da auch Kinder rein gehen.

Klar ein das Poolwasser ist natürlich sehr klar, aber halt die Chemie macht auch halt viel aus, und keine Frage der Sandfilter mit der nicht zu unterschätzenen Pumpenleistung von bei uns ca. 600 W.

MFG und schon mal besten dank


----------



## Nori (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Wenn du den Filterauslauf auch wieder in deine bereits verlegten Leitungen einspeisen willst,
 dann sollte man sich vielleicht Gedanken über einen Druckfilter machen - wäre meiner Meinung nach in diesem Fall die praktikablere Lösung.
Du hast im Prinzip keine weiteren Leitungen zu legen, höchstens eine Adaption auf den Filter.
Für 130 € bekommst du einen Druckfilter mit eingebauten 24 Watt UVC.
Du kannst aber jederzeit noch einen stärkeren UVC zusätzlich davor hängen (z.B. einen 55-er) - da hätte auch den Vorteil, dass du deine 50 oder 63mm Leitung sehr gut an so einem Edelstahlklärer anbinden könntest. (die haben meist 63mm oder 50 mm Anschlüsse) . Den Ausgang adaptierst du auf 1,5" um dann in den Druckfilter zu gehen. Am Druckfilterausgang adaptierst du wieder hoch auf 50 oder 63 mm.
Diese Adapter kanst dir einfach selber kleben - gibts im Koihandel.
Wäre eine kleine Rohrpumpe einsetzbar - wäre schön wenn du mal ein Schemabild mit den momentanen Leitungen und Leitungshöhen zeichnen und einstellen könntest.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Sponsor (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Das Problem ist der elektrische Anschluß, Rohrpumpen sind meist nicht schwimmbetrieb zugelassen, ebenso die meisten UVC-Geräte und das aus gutem Grund, immer wieder kommt es zu Unfällen auch zu tödlichen, wie erst vor ca. 8 Wochen in Leipzig oder Dresden, weiß nicht mehr genau.

Pumpen und UVC Gerät müssen zugelassen sein. 

Abgesehen davon hat ein UVC-Gerät bei natürlicher Wasserklärung nichts zu suchen, siehe auch FLL-Vorschriften zu natürlichen schwimmbaren Badegewässern.

Das Problem liegt am Ende an der Wasserführung, wie gestalten, wenn die Pumpe über dem Wasserspiegel stehen muß, geht nur eine selbstansaugende Lösung, alles andere ist Murks. 

Oder im Pumpenhaus, Loch buddeln, einen kleinen Pumpenschacht mit Pumpe versenken und dann die Druckleitung nutzen für die Filtration, dann stellt sich nur noch die Frag welche und wie und wohin?

Warum funktioniert das eingestellte Gerät nicht?, weil die Hersteller bei Ihren Angaben davon ausgehen, das die Freiwasserfläche nie größer als 30% ist, beim Naturpool sind es 80 - 95 %.
Die Erwährmung im Naturpool ist stärker und es gibt Nulltoleranz gegen Algen und Belege. Aber die kann man mit dieser Technik nicht aufhalten, sondern nur bedingt reduzieren.


----------



## Nori (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Es gibt UVC-Klärer die eine extra Zulassung haben - das muss jeder selbst wissen was er da installieren will.

MIR wäre es egal, da die UVC weit ab vom Pool im Trockenen installiert ist - ne vernünfzige UVC hat sowieso ein separates Vorschaltgerät. Wenn eine Pumpe trocken aufgestellt ist, kann eigentlich auch nichts passieren.
Das muss jeder selber wisen - es gibt ja auch wie gesagt die 12V-Pumpe.

Übrigens geben die Hersteller die Liter nicht in Abhängigkeit von Freifläche oder bepflanzter Fläche an - wenn auch die meisten Herstellerangaben am besten mal durch 2 dividiert werden sollten (mindestens).

Das Problem ist hier die Feinfiltrierung - es kann halt sehr schnell ein optisch unschöner Algenteppich am Poolboden entstehen - wäre im Schwimmteich kein Problem, aber im schönen blauen Pool ist das nicht so der Bringer. 

Ich denke halt das die Kombi sauberer blauer Pool und Teichfilter oder auch Bio-Filterteich nicht gut umzusetzen ist - bei einem Schwimmteich wäre das alles kein Problem.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Sponsor (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Das stimmt so nicht die Kombi Pool natürlich geklärt ohne Algen, Belege etc. ist heute Stand der Technik, also kein Problem, aber man muß bereit sein gewisse Dinge zu tolerieren bzw. zu investieren.


----------



## rumfen81 (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

@Sponsor: Klar muss amn investiren wenn was geändert werden muss. Es liegt immer dran wieviel und ob der Preis und auch das Ergebnis rechtfertigt.

@Nori: So wie mir das scheint sollte ich ehr über einen Schwimmteich nachdenken. Ihr habt ja die Bilder gesehen ist so was denn auch möglich? Wollte jetzt nicht die ganze Poolanlage zerstören, heißt das die gefließten Steine schon bleiben sollen. Was den rand des Pools angeht kann man da ja so einigens machen.

Wie schon geschrieben das Ergebins muss dann passen, Pflanzen sind doch immer schön.

MFG


----------



## lollo (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*



Sponsor schrieb:


> Pumpen und UVC Gerät müssen zugelassen sein.



Hallo,

eine dementsprechende Zulassungsvorschrift gibt es in der BRD nicht. Danach müßten sehr viele Teichbesitzer ihre Fernostprodukte verschrotten, und der Handel dürfte diese nicht anbieten und verkaufen.

Fakt ist, dass in einem Teich oder Pool, in dem gebadet wird, der Einsatz elektrischer Geräte mit einer Netzspannung von 230 Volt, laut VDE nicht erlaubt sind. Eine Trockenaufstellung außerhalb des Teiches mit einem Mindestabstand von 2 Metern zum Teich, ist dann allerdings erlaubt.

Bei der Auswahl der Pumpen und Co. sollte man tunlichst darauf achten, dass diese ein Prüfzeichen des VDE, des TÜV oder das GS Zeichen haben.
Leider wird dieses nicht von allen Teichbesitzern befolgt, es gibt sogar welche die posten Bilder beim Baden mit laufenden Pumpen. :beten


----------



## PeterBoden (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Hallo rumfen81,


rumfen81 schrieb:


> So wie mir das scheint sollte ich eher über einen Schwimmteich nachdenken.
> Wollte jetzt nicht die ganze Poolanlage zerstören, heißt das die gefließten Steine schon bleiben sollen.
> 
> Was den Rand des Pools angeht kann man da ja so einigens machen.
> ...



und -verspätet- ganz herzlich willkommen.

Ich denke du beginnst gerade über den Weg nachzudenken den bereits einige vor dir sehr erfolgreich gegangen sind.

Ein 'Upgrade' vom herkömmlichen technischen Pool zum mehr oder weniger naturnahen Pool.

Erst einmal, die gefließten Steine können bleiben!
Jetzt kommen Pflanzen hinzu. Ausgewählte Pflanzen. Ein Stück weg von den Fliesen gelegen, außerhalb des alten Pools.

_Sie ersetzen die gesamte herkömmliche Technik zur "Sauberhaltung" des Wassers, sie schaffen ein nährstoffarmes, ein klares Wasser._

Der Pool wird erweitert, eine -oder mehrere- Wand wird abgesenkt, es folgt eine Vergrößerung, in dem zusätzlich geschaffenen Raum wird der neue Filter- und Regenerationsbereich geschaffen.
Das ist die Bezeichnung für den Bereich welcher mit stark zehrenden Pflanzen versehen wird, Pflanzen welche von Haus aus Spezialisten sind. Sie kommen mit nährstoffarmen Wasser und natürlich ebensolchen Pflanzsubstrat bestens aus, sie benötigen keinen Dünger, dieser ist tabu.

_Als Starkzehrer entziehen sie der Gesamtwassermenge Nährstoffe, sie ersetzen deine bisherige Filtertechnik zum Nulltarif, die Algen haben das Nachsehen sowie die Pflanzen im April, Mai dominant werden._

Wie du nun den Filter- und Regenerationsbereich gestaltest ist selbstverständlich deine Entscheidung, nur deine. Und glaub mir, es wird eine schöne Entscheidung.
Irgendwie sollte dem bisherigen Pool daher dieser zusätzliche Bereich spendiert werden.
Sofort bieten sich dann auch vielfältige gestalterische Möglichkeiten des Filter- und Regenerationsbereiches an, es geht nicht mehr nur um eine eher technisch architektonisch gestaltete Poolfläche, jetzt folgt das von dir bereits erwähnte 'Schöne'.
Es lohnt sich.

Oder, man gestaltet grundsätzlich neu...


----------



## Sponsor (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Es stellt sich aber die Frage wie, Wände absenken, das Becken, ist das ein Stahlwandbecken? Dann geht absenken nicht und Anschluß als klassischer Schwimmteich auch nicht.

Bleibt, wenn nicht alles neu gemacht werden soll, nur ein neues separates Becken als Pflanzenfilter oder halt ohne Pflanzen als natürlicher Filter der möglicherweise auch in der Hütte Platz hätte. 

Die VDE Vorschriften, sagen im übrigen nicht nur aus welchen Abstand die elektrischen Anlagen zum Wasser haben müssen, sondern auch welche Zulassungsvorraussetzungen diese erfüllen müssen. Teich UVCs sind in der Regel für Badegewässer, egal wie diese eingebaut sind und in welchem Abstand nicht zugelassen. Bitte den Hersteller fragen. Auch Teichpumpen müssen eine gewisse Bauart aufweisen, sonst darf der Profi diese für den Badezweck weder verbauen noch verkaufen. Ein eigenes Prüfzertifikat ist zwingend notwendig. 

Aber, klar ist auch Jeder kann in seinem Garten mit seinem eigenen Bauwerk machen was er will, solange er andere nicht gefährdet.


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pool zum Naturpool umbauen*

Also ehrlich ... ich würde den Pool nicht kaputt machen. Der ist so toll und liebevoll angelegt (Neid).

Einen Naturpool aus dem "kleinen" Stahlwandbecken zu machen, ohne das Umfeld zu zerstören geht meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht.

Also für MICH gäbe es in diesem Fall nur 2 Varianten. 
Entweder so lassen wie es ist (nur eben die Undichtigkeit suchen und reparieren) ... oder alles komplett wegreißen, von Grundauf neu beginnen und einen Schwimmteich mit ordentlicher Pflanzenzone einrichten.

MEINE Meinung 

Mandy

PS: Sorry, herzlich Willkommen


----------

